# "Pineapple"



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

About 4:30 Got bored so we when out to Well's Catfish Pond tocatch some cats. My wife forgot to tell me my M-n-L, B-n-L, and S-n-L would be there. Well had heck of a time anyway. (True be known, I like being around my N-laws. Got outfished by my wife, this is normal for me at a catfish pond. 

Excuse --- heck I get to beher Hero whenI will take her fish off the hook.  Overall a good afternoon. 4 bream (no size), and 8 Cats. Largest was only about 2 pounds.

Met a PFF "Guest"."Pineapple" if you are reading this join up. BTW, Looking forward to fishing with you. Some how the Caller ID did not record your number... So call or stop by the house... Billy-Bob and Gail 675-8427


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

Where is Well's catfish pond located?? I have been trying to finda good pond to take my girlfriends lil bro to.


----------



## pineapple (May 31, 2009)

Mr. BBob we dun good too @ well's he he forgot the crickets, going back tomorrow bout 4 or so south end by the stumps.... excellent meeting u today..... we caught 7 decent cats (good eatn size on powerbait livers and a couple of tiddy bream...bass, 4 were caught on floatin' worms, love the topwater action I Call you on sunday :<)


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Where is the pond located? I've been looking for a good catfish pond to take my 92 year old Grandmother fishing.


----------



## pineapple (May 31, 2009)

off of cobbtown rd in jay fl


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! Do you have the phone number to them by chance? (just to get directions and see what times they're open).


----------



## pineapple (May 31, 2009)

dont have the numbler but they r in the phone book. only open on sat n sun...go up to holland farms and just west of it is cobbtown road go north, go north bout a mile n take a left on a dirt road, (they have little signs) big gate on left.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I use to go to Well's every weekend Back in the Day, Dad became real good friends with the owners... We went all over the farm.. There is more then one pond, If I remember correctly there's about 4 of them.. Dont stop at the first one's as You might not get as good as results, since that would be where everyone stops.. Feeding time is around 5-5:30, and when they do that all you need is a hook in the water cause they all swim to the top..


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Wells = 850-675-4717. Saturday and Sunday 1 pm until sunset.


----------

